# What is your opinion



## ajthepoolman (Jul 29, 2007)

I have been looking on eBay for an upgrade of my Brinkmann electric smoker.  I had come across a person down in Baxter Springs Kansas who was posting about 16 GOSM units, both the 16" and the 20" unit.  As it happens, I will be about 30 miles from there next weekend, so I inquired about them dropping shipping charges.  They refused, but the price was still beating a new one from Wal-Mart.

So I was kind of excited about possibly upgrading.  Then I came across a Bradley Original Smoker.  The Bradley is the one with the auto feed pucks.  It is an electric and larger than the GOSM.  The vice president where I work has one and he brings us the best smoked foods you could ask for.  He swears by the Bradley.  He is the one who got me into this smoking stuff when he gave me his old Luhr Jensen Little Chief.

So, what is your opinion of the two units.  The GOSM is propane and the Bradley is electric.  

I looked at a GOSM at Wally World and wasn't too impressed with the sturdiness.  It was wobbly and seemed like it wouldn't take a gust of wind too well.  But that was the floor unit and perhaps is was just looser.  Wind is a problem at my home for some reason.  My poor Brinkmann blows over on a regular basis.

The Bradley apparently has problems with the pucks jamming and so you don't get smoke.  Plus the pucks are expensive.  

I have a natural gas line that my Ducane grill hooks up to when I grill.  I would want to look into a natural gas regulator for the GOSM if I went that way.  It would help avoid the cost and hassle of hooking up propane tanks and keeping an extra one on hand.

So, your guidance would be greatly appreciated.  Let me know what annoyances you have come across with both units.  If any of you happen to have both, which do you prefer?

Thanks!

Aj


----------



## meowey (Jul 29, 2007)

Which one will work if the power goes out in the middle of a smoke?

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 30, 2007)

ajthepoolman -

Although the Bradley is an interesting unit and they are a few proud owners here ... I am with Meowy. When it comes ot a smoker I want one that's gonna work when I lose power, or when it gets really cold in the winter! Seems the electric units don't work very well in the cold.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

here's 3 thoughts... 1 already voiced  ( power out) 2, gas(propane price during winter or tourist season & refills- depending on where you live noone will refill a tank w/ the slightest rust spot- learned that from my shrimpboat), & 3 will your wood freeze or get wet and the availability or cost of wood  ??? just some options


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 30, 2007)

Aj..
Got to go with the general consensus here...if ya can find one and afford it.. go with the big block...you won't be sorry for the extra room it gives you...


----------



## ihsfab (Aug 2, 2007)

Aj, I tried to get them to sell one out right and I would go and meet them somewhere and pick it up but I haven't heard anything back yet.  I only live 15mins away from them.  I would say that they are making some of their money from the shipping.  
These could be refurbished (damage) units since there is a shipping office in Joplin MO which is 10min from Baxter.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 3, 2007)

I also read their feedback and there were some people flaming them for "small dents" that were large.  I don't think I will buy from them regardless.  I don't want a damaged unit.

The bradley is still on ebay, but I am leaning toward the wide body GOSM.  Seems that most of the folks here prefer that one.  I need to look into a natural gas regulator for it.  I can hook it up to the line in my house and not worry about power going out or propane tanks!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 3, 2007)

Some of those eBay folk have low prices because they jackup their shipping cost to make up the difference.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 3, 2007)

no matter who or where i buy from- i get a receipt & open the box on the dealer's premesis- no sense opening a 100lb box when ya get home & all jazzed to do a project to find out yer project is damaged & then they blame you for it. if ya don't open it on site....ya can't get a real refund or prove anything to the contrary.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 3, 2007)

Good advice.  I think I will wait for fall and the clearance sales and see what I can grab up.


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 4, 2007)

AJ I got mine from a local distributor which was a return. Mine was in good shape, but was also already put together. I have purchased a couple others since then, and both of them had handling damage. But I knew going into the purchase what I was buying (had to sign off the warranty) and rolling the dice. I would say the ol boy from Baxter probably got his from the same place or one similar. Remember buyer beware and always ask if they come with the factory warranty.


----------

